# Ingenieurskunst über 300



## Phoenix_RL (29. Juli 2007)

Hi kleine frage wo kann ich ingenieur über 300 lernen weil die andere beiträge sagen mir nichts bin lvl 43 und weis nicht wie ich über 300 komme


----------



## Isegrim (29. Juli 2007)

Dann scroll hier im Unterforum mal richtig runter und schau in den Thread „Ingi Lehrer für 300+“.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Juli 2007)

Phoenix_RL schrieb:


> Hi kleine frage wo kann ich ingenieur über 300 lernen weil die andere beiträge sagen mir nichts bin lvl 43 und weis nicht wie ich über 300 komme


Um es kurz zu machen. Mit deinem Level gar nicht. Suchfunktion benutzen!


----------

